# Auditing as a CPC



## taurus7694

I am a CPC and my employer has recently added auditing to our list of duties as coders.  I am wondering if anyone else has been asked to audit E/M levels without any auditing credentials.  I do not feel as though I am equiped with enough knowledge to be responsible for auditing and educating my physician.  Has anyone experienced this?  And if so, were you compensated for having these extra duties beyond your credentials?


----------



## PLONDONM

*Auditing as CPC*

No extra benefits for auditing as CPC Sad but true. Are you comfortable asking for additional compensation? Auditing should seem like a natural progression from coding. You are just investing and deciphering what the physician documented. Have a copy of the 1995/1997 guidelines on your desk and keep a link to your Medicare contractor's LCD/NCD website. Do you have an audit tool to use? GOOD LUCK


----------



## mitchellde

taurus7694 said:


> I am a CPC and my employer has recently added auditing to our list of duties as coders.  I am wondering if anyone else has been asked to audit E/M levels without any auditing credentials.  I do not feel as though I am equiped with enough knowledge to be responsible for auditing and educating my physician.  Has anyone experienced this?  And if so, were you compensated for having these extra duties beyond your credentials?


This is not out of line in my book you should always as a CPC audit the E&M to verify the level of service selected by the provider before you submit the claim just as you audit the record for all other codes you select.  This is a coders job in my opinion.


----------



## mdoyle53

A raise would depend on the environment of the practice.  It can never hurt to ask?

Training a MD is a delicate and different world and hence there may be some training required for the internal person that can code but has never audited or trained (this is the waive of the future with EMR).  I personally do not believe an audit credential is necessary as we do have the ability to interpret and now it is necessary to use them differently.

If you need a copy of an audit template, email me as I have one that I have developed and use all the time for 1995 guidelines


----------



## rthames052006

mdoyle53 said:


> A raise would depend on the environment of the practice.  It can never hurt to ask?
> 
> Training a MD is a delicate and different world and hence there may be some training required for the internal person that can code but has never audited or trained (this is the waive of the future with EMR).  I personally do not believe an audit credential is necessary as we do have the ability to interpret and now it is necessary to use them differently.
> 
> If you need a copy of an audit template, email me as I have one that I have developed and use all the time for 1995 guidelines



Michael:

I'd be interesting in looking at the audit tool you developed if you don't mind sending it to me at rthames@heritagemedgrp.com


----------



## taurus7694

*Thanks!!*

Thanks for everyone's advice on this subject.  I am personally fine with auditing, however, we have a Corporate Compliance department at the facility I work for whose job it is to audit the doctors and their E/M levels.  They are auditors and are compensated as such, but the CPC's compensation is no where near the average for the area I work.  I was just curious as to what others out there in the coding world thought.  Again...I really appreciate all of the feedback.


----------



## Pam Brooks

In my facility, auditors/educators, whose job it is to do internal documentation reviews and assist the providers with areas of opportunity, do make a slightly higher salary than do staff coders.  This is because there is a real skill set in 'teaching' physicians.  They earn their salary, believe me.  

However, our staff coders are expected to 'audit' the E&M, surgical and  diagnostic procedures to insure that the correct CPT and diagnosis code is being selected prior to claim drop.  The difference for them is that they don't necessarily provide one-on-one provider instruction and feedback.  

The AAPC does a salary survey each year.  You might bring that to your employer as a suggestion as to what your job might be worth, particularly if they are asking for additional responsiblity to be added to your job description.  I know that coder salaries vary by geographical area, but it doesn't hurt to point out what the average salary is (particularly if it is more than you currently earn).  Maybe it's time for a market adjustment.


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Part of the job*

I'm with Debra on this one (Gosh ... have we agreed twice already this year?! LOL)

I think this is a routine part of a coder's job.  I believe you are really being asked to abstract the correct level from the documentation. 

Consider, also, that your supervisor may be testing the waters to see how willing you are to take on additional responsibility. A cheerful acceptance goes a long way towards gaining your supervisor's trust and support when it comes time to evaluate your performance or put you in for that next promotion.

I've "audited" E/M and trained physicians on documentation since my first job as "the biller."  It's the part of the job I most loved and enjoyed.  Yes, in the large academic medical practice in which I'm employed, there has always been a compliance office with certified auditors. Yes, they have annually audited the physicians and written long and detailed reports.  I was happy they were there to help me learn and to help me with tips on how to train the physicians.  I was particularly happy the year that all my physicians got a 100% compliant report and the physicians credited ME with that accomplishment.  A few months later I got a huge promotion and a 20% salary increase.

Embrace the change.  It will only help your career.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## ithomas14

Don't forget that under auditing you have to follow Federal laws and regulations. Most likely your compliance dept will cover you if there are any outside audits. If nothing else, you will have experience as an auditor.


----------



## PEGGYBRYANT

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In my facility, auditors/educators, whose job it is to do internal documentation reviews and assist the providers with areas of opportunity, do make a slightly higher salary than do staff coders. This is because there is a real skill set in 'teaching' physicians. They earn their salary, believe me. 

However, our staff coders are expected to 'audit' the E&M, surgical and diagnostic procedures to insure that the correct CPT and diagnosis code is being selected prior to claim drop. The difference for them is that they don't necessarily provide one-on-one provider instruction and feedback. 

The AAPC does a salary survey each year. You might bring that to your employer as a suggestion as to what your job might be worth, particularly if they are asking for additional responsiblity to be added to your job description. I know that coder salaries vary by geographical area, but it doesn't hurt to point out what the average salary is (particularly if it is more than you currently earn). Maybe it's time for a market adjustment. 
__________________
Pam Brooks, CPC, CPC-H, PCS
Physician Services Coding Supervisor
Wentworth-Douglass Hospital
Dover, NH 03820 

I realize this was sent back in 2007 however I am wondering if there is any information regarding salaries of a Professional Coding and Audit Coordinator.


----------



## PEGGYBRYANT

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In my facility, auditors/educators, whose job it is to do internal documentation reviews and assist the providers with areas of opportunity, do make a slightly higher salary than do staff coders. This is because there is a real skill set in 'teaching' physicians. They earn their salary, believe me. 

However, our staff coders are expected to 'audit' the E&M, surgical and diagnostic procedures to insure that the correct CPT and diagnosis code is being selected prior to claim drop. The difference for them is that they don't necessarily provide one-on-one provider instruction and feedback. 

The AAPC does a salary survey each year. You might bring that to your employer as a suggestion as to what your job might be worth, particularly if they are asking for additional responsiblity to be added to your job description. I know that coder salaries vary by geographical area, but it doesn't hurt to point out what the average salary is (particularly if it is more than you currently earn). Maybe it's time for a market adjustment. 
__________________
Pam Brooks, CPC, CPC-H, PCS
Physician Services Coding Supervisor
Wentworth-Douglass Hospital
Dover, NH 03820 

I realize this was sent back in 2007 however I am wondering if there is any information regarding salaries of a Professional Coding and Audit Coordinator.


----------



## kslade1

*Cpc/Auditor*

Ive been a CPC for three years however Ive been coding and billing for about 15 years, even prior to credentialing coders, I was required to audit and educate...as very large facilities...I worked for Duke University Medical Center and had to chair meetings with Compliance Attorneys who represented the hospital all prior to earning my CPC...but as pointed out all of that extra effort went a long way with my manager and I was promoted from Coding to Manager of Goverment claims within three years....a very large jump in salary and benefits....my point is auditing will always always help you in the long run sharpen your skill set (s) and have something a little bit more to offer than a average Coder....at my present job I requested a asking salary which compensated for quarterly facility audits and staff education.....Good Luck with that Raise


----------



## LBoroughs

mdoyle53 said:


> A raise would depend on the environment of the practice.  It can never hurt to ask?
> 
> Training a MD is a delicate and different world and hence there may be some training required for the internal person that can code but has never audited or trained (this is the waive of the future with EMR).  I personally do not believe an audit credential is necessary as we do have the ability to interpret and now it is necessary to use them differently.
> 
> If you need a copy of an audit template, email me as I have one that I have developed and use all the time for 1995 guidelines



If you still have the audit tool I would love to have a copy my email is ja673@bellsouth.net. 
Thanks so much,
Lisa Boroughs CPC


----------



## mafilko

I would also be interested in your audit tool, Michael, please add me to your mailing list.

Mary Ann Filko
Mafilko@gmail.com


----------



## Rita B. Conley

Hi Pam.  I'm a CPC, CEMC here in the Lebanon NH area.   Look at learning auditing as good thing...it will make your skill set that much more valuable.  Since you are here in NH, I assume NHIC is your local Medicare contractor?  They have a lot of info, including an E&M Billing Guide (http://www.medicarenhic.com/ne_prov/publications.shtml).  Take advantage of this info at your fingertips.  In addition, here's a PowerPoint presentation on E&M from NHIC's (www.medicarenhic.com/ne_prov/seminars/ToolsoftheTradeOct2010.pdf).  Here's the link to an E&M Q&A session from a CMS webinar in the spring of 2009(www.medicarenhic.com/ne_prov/seminars/FairSpring2009QandA.pdf).  E-mail me at conleyr@apdmh.org and I can send you the audit tools as well.  Hope all this info helps...


----------



## hbrown01

mdoyle53 said:


> A raise would depend on the environment of the practice.  It can never hurt to ask?
> 
> Training a MD is a delicate and different world and hence there may be some training required for the internal person that can code but has never audited or trained (this is the waive of the future with EMR).  I personally do not believe an audit credential is necessary as we do have the ability to interpret and now it is necessary to use them differently.
> 
> If you need a copy of an audit template, email me as I have one that I have developed and use all the time for 1995 guidelines



Hi Michael. I would also love a copy of your E/M tool if you don't mind sending it to me.
You can send to hbrown01@live.com

thank you


----------



## tintueliza

Please send a copy of your E/M tool to tintueliza1983@gmail.com



mdoyle53 said:


> A raise would depend on the environment of the practice.  It can never hurt to ask?
> 
> Training a MD is a delicate and different world and hence there may be some training required for the internal person that can code but has never audited or trained (this is the waive of the future with EMR).  I personally do not believe an audit credential is necessary as we do have the ability to interpret and now it is necessary to use them differently.
> 
> If you need a copy of an audit template, email me as I have one that I have developed and use all the time for 1995 guidelines


----------



## Pam Brooks

Rita B. Conley said:


> Hi Pam. I'm a CPC, CEMC here in the Lebanon NH area. Look at learning auditing as good thing...it will make your skill set that much more valuable. Since you are here in NH, I assume NHIC is your local Medicare contractor? They have a lot of info, including an E&M Billing Guide (http://www.medicarenhic.com/ne_prov/publications.shtml). Take advantage of this info at your fingertips. In addition, here's a PowerPoint presentation on E&M from NHIC's (www.medicarenhic.com/ne_prov/seminars/ToolsoftheTradeOct2010.pdf). Here's the link to an E&M Q&A session from a CMS webinar in the spring of 2009(www.medicarenhic.com/ne_prov/seminars/FairSpring2009QandA.pdf). E-mail me at conleyr@apdmh.org and I can send you the audit tools as well. Hope all this info helps...


 

hi, I think someone named Peggy Bryant re-posted my post with my signature,  and it may have looked like I had been asking a question about E&M auditing salaries, when in fact she was.  Thanks for posting the guides...I think I have them memorized!


----------

